# WWYD- agility related



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So I was really loving my new trainer. However as of right now her classes all conflict with my work schedule as do her time slots for private lessons. I do have an opportunity to take a private lesson later in the month with someone else. However, i'm not sure what to do on a long term basis. 

So I was thinking about going to the old place I was taking Summer 2 years ago. But on the other hand I know a lot more now and I don't like the way they train some things. They're just behind imo. (We were still training jumps by leashing a dog and walking them up to a jump). Now Mia already knows some of these basics so I'm not sure if it would hurt her as much to skip out on some foundations since we've already worked them and I can continue to work them at home. 

Plus this place is UKC so... their equipment is kind of weird. 

I just don't have access to all the equipment here. If I joined that sports club I could have access to their field whenever I wanted.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

For me the training is not so much about Cherokee but who can best train ME by watching me and telling me how I am using my body to give the right or wrong cues. In my class, it is abundantly clear that 99% of the mistakes are made by the handler, not the dog! I would think of it more in those terms. Who can be most helpful in teaching you to run with your dog?


----------

